# information on a grey gelding



## jaspinall (6 August 2011)

i was wondering if any body could help me i need some information about a grey gelding i bought 29/7/2011.
He is 13yrs old 16/16.1hh got small brown spot over him and a nasty scar on his left hind leg .
He has hunted with the cheshire hunt , any information would be greatfully recieved


----------



## Cuffey (6 August 2011)

More info please plus picture/s (upload to photobucket and post IMG link here)

Passport name and which PIO passport is with
Have you contacted Cheshire Hunt?

Perhaps ask in ''Hunting'' if any Cheshire members remember your horse.


----------



## annaellie (26 August 2011)

Do you have any pics of him


----------



## Cuffey (26 August 2011)

annaellie said:



			Do you have any pics of him
		
Click to expand...

Click on Jaspinall above, click on Profile there is pic in album


----------



## annaellie (28 August 2011)

I have a feeling i know this horse, how does he ride in the school. The reason i ask is cause he had a very strange quirk on occassions. If its the horse I think he was sent to alder root in warrington 2003-4. If he turns out to be the same am 99% certain il pass on some more info on him.


----------

